
Show HN: I negotiate up to 95% SaaS discounts for an interested subscriber base - ninjavis
http://upperhound.com/
======
ninjavis
Hey everyone!

This is my first startup. I know it's not an earth shattering idea, but I'd
love to hear your feedback on it.

Is receiving a weekly newsletter of about 5 - 10 significantly discounted SaaS
subscriptions something you would deem of high value to web folks?

If not, how so? What pitfalls do you predict in providing such a service?

I intend to build a customize tool so that subscribers can also choose which
categories they prefer. This is to help prevent subscribers receiving deals
they're not really interested in or able to benefit from.

Let me know if the site copy is also unclear as to what I do.

Thanks so much you guys, I'll really appreciate your feedback :)

~~~
SaaS_throwme
All the best!

What is the median discount you offer in general?

~~~
ninjavis
Thanks SaaS_throwme, I appreciate it!

I aim for negotiating at least a 50% discount for a limited time. The higher
the discount, the less I ask for the business to promote. Does that answer
your question?

------
iqonik
I just signed up as a business and decided not to proceed. I don't like the
upfront cost, I would much rather a pay-per-click model or a percentage of
sales achieved. Feels like too much risk for an unknown, unproven service.

~~~
ninjavis
Wow iqonik! Very insightful feedback, thank you so much! I'd definitely like
to give some form of value to businesses who sign up for the promo, but if
necessary I can always lower the upfront cost.

So, do you think it would be better to charge a business, for example, $0,20
per visitor to their site. Therefore, they lose nothing if no one visits their
site through their promotion.. ?

I'm very thankful for your feedback and interest! Let me know if there is some
way I can help you too

------
thekonqueror
All the best.

How will your service be different from Appsumo.com?

~~~
ffumarola
My thoughts exactly.

